# Gewürzmischung!?



## Stephan222 (26. Februar 2016)

Moin,
 der eine oder andere hat sicherlich dieses YouTube-Video schon einmal angesehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stC...AriKudybLvONzlQBW_nJLidqJ8bv9hoQuU93MagpoDwqX
 Mir geht es jetzt bei diesen Video um die Gewürzmischung.
 Ich habe mir das Video zig mal angeschaut und konnte nicht verstehen, wie es heißt und somit auch nicht recherchieren, wie die Rezeptur zusammen gestellt ist.
 Könnt ihr mir helfen?
 Wie heißt die Gewürzmischung oder wie wird es (mit Angaben in mg der einzelnen Gewürzen) hergestellt!?

 Danke und Gruß,
 Stephan


----------



## cafabu (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Mail doch mal Thomas selber an. Der wird doch wissen was er da benutzt hat


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Die Mischung "heisst" gar nicht,  ist mein privater Gríllrub aus Salz, Zucker, Zwiebelpulver, Knoblauchpulver, Pfeffer, Paprika, Cayenne, Chili - und das mach ich so nach Augenmaß, da hab ich kein feststehendes Rezept.


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

schade, dass es keine Mengenangaben gibt.
 Wenn du beim nächsten mal die Mischung herstellst, kannst du dann nicht einmal nachwiegen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Kann ich mal machen (wenn ich dran denke...)....

Deswegen  bin ich ja gelernter Koch/Küchenmeister (und kein Bäcker, z. B.), weil ichs nicht so mit den Maßen hab  (Augenmaß und Handgewicht, verlass uns arme Köche nicht...)...

;-)))


----------



## Franky (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Darum wird ja auch immer mit so "seltsamen" Maßeinheiten wie "Messerspitze", "Prise", "Spritzer" und so gearbeitet. Das Ganze noch gepaart mit "Tick" und "Schwupp", und keiner weiss nix genaues nich :q


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*



Stephan222 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Video zig mal angeschaut und konnte nicht verstehen....




Das ist aber auch verdammt schwierig bei nem Schwaben. 
Ich bekomme auch regelmäßig Ohrenbluten von dem Geschwätz. 
Aber dafür kann der Thomas ja nichts. Der kennts's nicht anders.

Abgesehen davon finde ich die vorgestellte Zubereitung ganz gut.
Ich allerdings hätte einen höheren Behälter mit mehr Öl oder gleich eine Fritteuse genommen. 
Das Rezept passt auch prima bei Katzenwelsen oder Ukeleien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Gschbard wird - nur so viel Öl wie notwendig ;-)))


----------



## exstralsunder (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gschbard wird - nur so viel Öl wie notwendig ;-)))



Echt ja?
Ich war(und bin) der Meinung, dass beim Frittieren im Ölbad, dass Mehl schneller cross wird?! Weil meiner Meinung nach, das heiße Öl sofort an alle Stellen kommt. In der Pfanne hat das Mehl erst mal die Möglichkeit, sich mit Öl voll zu saugen. Pommes Frites macht man ja auch in der Fritteuse und nicht in der Pfanne.
Oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

kommt immer drauf an, wie viel Fisch Du reinhaust (vollpacken kühlt zu sehr ab).

Und Öl muss natürlich heiss genug sein.


----------



## Stephan222 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann ich mal machen (wenn ich dran denke...)....



das bekommst du hin, auch als Koch/Küchenmeister.


----------



## AnglerHerbert (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Meine Frau setzt immer Kräuter an für das Würzen, was lecker war war mal die Salzkruste die sie gemacht hat mit Rosemarien etwas Dill und auch etwas Chilli. War was schärfer aber richtig lecker...


----------



## axelfred (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

Hört sich nach "Magic Dust" an http://bbqpit.de/magic-dust/


----------



## Stephan222 (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gewürzmischung!?*

cool, danke axelfred! :g


----------

